# Boiling water in a teflon pot...BAD??



## qixm (May 19, 2011)

i bought a teflon type pot from zabar's. can't say for sure that it's teflon, but it IS nonstick and black. it has a "LOOK" stamped on the bottom(which is flat faced) of the pot.

when i started boiling water for my hot cereal, i was getting this nasty, medicinal-type smell from the steam. after consuming the cereal, i felt a tad ill. not enough to make me cautious. i thought maybe i wasn't rinsing the pot well enough.

anyway, every now and again the steam is really smelly while at other times, not so much. should i discontinue using the pot and is this a dangerous thing.

thx


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2011)

Generally speaking, teflon-based non-stick coatings are safe at the temperature of boiling water and for several hundred degrees beyond.

That being said, your particular pot could have a problem.  I assume you thoroughly washed the pot with soap and water before you used it.  

Is the coating still intact or is it scratched, chipped or peeling?


----------



## buckytom (May 19, 2011)

do you know where the pot was made?

i'd be wary of inexpensive products made in china or mexico. both are infamous for producing ridiculously dangerous crap.


----------



## qixm (May 20, 2011)

pot bought at zabar's which is high end. it cost over $100. i think it's called look cookware and it's made in iceland. brand new...no chipping...washed thoroughly....rinsed thoroughly.

bottom line i guess, is it shouldn't smell. i'm dumping this expense.


----------



## thePanMan (May 20, 2011)

Ive used plenty of non stick pans and never had one that gave off a smell, and we have never had that problem in store either. If you are sure it has nothing to do with anything you have cleaned it with or cooked in it, take it back as soon as possible and ask the store for their advice. There will come a point when it is unreasonable to think about returning it if you are using it regularly.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 20, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2011)

qixm said:


> pot bought at zabar's which is high end. it cost over $100. i think it's called look cookware and it's made in iceland. brand new...no chipping...washed thoroughly....rinsed thoroughly.
> 
> bottom line i guess, is it shouldn't smell. i'm dumping this expense.




Return it to the store and get your $100 back!


----------



## spork (May 20, 2011)

just want to make sure that you've ruled out:  bad water


----------



## qixm (May 20, 2011)

unfortunately, the receipt is gone. thx all.

at least i know one thing...the pot is bad.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

qixm said:


> unfortunately, the receipt is gone. thx all.
> 
> at least i know one thing...the pot is bad.



Hey, for a hundred buck pan, receipt or no receipt, I'd be making a bigger stink with the store than smelly water!!  It must be a high end store, and I'm positive you have a good chance of getting an exchange without the receipt.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 20, 2011)

If you purchased it on a credit card you might be able to have them trace the purchase as proof OR see if the card has a policy on defective items charged on the card.


----------



## Andy M. (May 20, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> If you purchased it on a credit card you might be able to have them trace the purchase as proof OR see if the card has a policy on defective items charged on the card.




Yes.

Also, the CC company often provides an added guarantee.

In addition, many retailers these days can call you your purchase on their register/computer as proof and give you a refund.  My SO does this from time to time.


----------



## Oldvine (May 20, 2011)

Take it back if it stinks and especially if it's making you sick.  I don't have any Teflon "pots" but do have and use Teflon frying pans for certain foods.   I can't remember any smell unless I'm burning something by mistake.  
P.S. Even if you have no receipt the worst that can happen is they'll say no.  I might even contact the company if I really felt it dangerous.


----------

